# Veneer Me This....



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

came across a box full of veneer that was hiding in a back room must have been there for years, I don't do veneer work is this stuff worth anything? must be at least 200 or more sheets


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

comp56 said:


> came across a box full of veneer that was hiding in a back room must have been there for years, I don't do veneer work *is this stuff worth anything? *must be at least 200 or more sheets


Hades yes...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

comp56 said:


> came across a box full of veneer that was hiding in a back room must have been there for years, I don't do veneer *work is this stuff worth anything?* must be at least 200 or more sheets


go shopping...
Specialty Veneer - VeneerSupplies.com


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Some of the walnut on top are book matched so if you sell them I would sell the book matched ones as sets.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Some of the walnut on top are book matched so if you sell them I would sell the book matched ones as sets.


There may be several consecutive sheets (lot) and they should be kept together. The more sheets that match the better so you can do 2, 4, 6 .... way matches (starbursts).

Species will also determine it's value.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

comp56 said:


> is this stuff worth anything? must be at least 200 or more sheets


Absolutely worthless, and dangerous to have around. For your safety please ship it to me immediately. I am such a nice guy I won't even charge you for disposal....>

Seriously, a very nice find. Now you have to figure out what projects you can use it for!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Great find, wish I were in your shoes. . . well maybe not. Hmmm what project to I do>>


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I got a stash too I wish I could find a home for, mostly walnut. 

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

DIY walnut plywood!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dear Tony and Herb,
On a scale of one to 10 I have to give your problems a rating of zero. 
Sincerely, your friend
Chuck


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Dear Tony and Herb,
> On a scale of one to 10 I have to give your problems a rating of zero.
> Sincerely, your friend
> Chuck


It was given to me a couple of years ago, I used some on some humidors and made up a bunch of veneered plywood panels for future use, I figure some one will happen along and want to take the rest off my hands.
Herb


----------

